# Rise in FSH levels after miscarriage



## sw311

Has anyone got any experience or knowledge of fsh levels rising after a miscarriage. My levels have been between 7-11 all year, I had a miscarriage at 6 wks in June and in Aug my levels are 22!!! I have been looking after myself like never before in these few months so I was expecting it to go down!


----------



## Artypants

HI there

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage, its absolutley heartbreaking isnlt it! I havent had mine tested bu I know my antral follicle count went from 16 to 9 after my mc in June, so its possible that things are slightly out of synch soon after a miscarriage. Hopefully things will recrify themselves in a few months.

xx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula

Hi SW,

Yes!  I had a missed miscarriage in April - sorry to read of your loss.  I had a blood test at the beginning of August and am in the same position as you.  My fsh level was 21.  The NHS told me it's all over for me and my only future now is an egg donor.  I still can't get over how cruel they were to tell me that, I've been just devastated.  They said they would no longer treat me.  My level on cycle 1 was just over 10 and the second cycle just over 11.  My friend who's a nurse thought it very likely it's to do with not only the miscarriage but the actual pregnancy.  I've since been to see a nurse at a new private clinic who told me it's not all over and I'm currently waiting for my amh blood test results which give a better indication of my fertility potential than fsh results.

If you can muster up the cash, go and get a second opinion at a private clinic.
Thinking of you.


----------

